# Student, 18, moves in with computer teacher, 41, after he leaves wife and children an



## warlock07 (Oct 28, 2011)

Jordan Powers, 18, moves in with James Hooker, 41, after he quits teaching job | Mail Online


F*ck this sh!t !!!


----------



## pidge70 (Jan 17, 2011)

I saw that yesterday. What is the world coming to? It's just.....nasty!


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

Did you get a look at her mom? Whew!!


----------



## sigma1299 (May 26, 2011)

Saw that to. UFB!!


----------



## working_together (Oct 16, 2011)

It's pretty sick that people in positions of authority abuse their power like that. How can parents feel comfortable sending their kids to high school knowing that there are preditors lurking the halls......just freaking great. Never mind he announces his affair on television.....


----------



## Shaggy (Jul 17, 2011)

So where are the church groups to hound this guy and shark lawyers when you need them?

Come on folks you can see real evil in this guy - so go after him.


----------



## Chaparral (Jul 17, 2011)

Evidently she has no dad.


----------



## sigma1299 (May 26, 2011)

From the little I saw the Mom is really going after him, waging a Facebook war against him and trying to get him arrested. According to the story I saw they apparently have done a good job of either concealing or not committing any illegal acts.


----------



## sigma1299 (May 26, 2011)

chapparal said:


> Evidently she has no dad.


Got to be true for sure, otherwise this guy would would have a permanent limp.


----------



## Shaggy (Jul 17, 2011)

working_together said:


> It's pretty sick that people in positions of authority abuse their power like that. How can parents feel comfortable sending their kids to high school knowing that there are preditors lurking the halls......just freaking great. Never mind he announces his affair on television.....


Yeah, you can only imagine the damage this is doing to his kids. They must be getting it really good from other kids at school and and the nasty silence from other parents.


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

He'll regret it in 6 months.

He'll want to go back to his family.

His wife will tell him to eff off. 

His gf now will see him for an old man in about 6 months.

Old man skin is nasty, when you're 18.

When she sees hotties around age 20 or so, she'll rethink what she's done.

I don't care either way. People are gross all the time.


----------



## working_together (Oct 16, 2011)

I worry about sexual preditors, they have some skills that can really scare people.

When I worked for child welfare I had a client (teenage boy), he was a sexual preditor, it creeped me out to work with him, but I was very clear with setting boundaries, and stayed away from discussing his conquests. My role was working with his other deliquent beh. I once accompanied him to a psych eval with many experts, and what I heard in that meeting scared me, I had to eventually step down from the case, and he then had a male worker. 

He was only 16.....

What bothers me as well is that this guy has a child around the same age as this girl.....it's awful that he would even be attracted to someone that age...

Just don't hear these stories in Canada.....too busy shoveling lol


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

Predators are everywhere.

Oh well. Can't live in fear.

And she was 17/18 now. Hardly a child in my eyes. When I was 17, i was working, smokin dope, givin bjs (no sex) and living the life.

yea, it's creepy, but...not as creepy as if she was 13 or so.


----------



## warlock07 (Oct 28, 2011)

There is a video on Youtube. Classic fog speak(Following our hearts).


----------



## working_together (Oct 16, 2011)

that_girl said:


> He'll regret it in 6 months.
> 
> He'll want to go back to his family.
> 
> ...


Maybe not...when my parents split up, my dad was almost 40, and he met an 18 year old woman, I was 9 lol. They stayed together for almost 30 years.


----------



## working_together (Oct 16, 2011)

warlock07 said:


> There is a video on Youtube. Classic fog speak(Following our hearts).


I think she's looking for a way to get out of her house...it may not all be that rosy at home.


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

Well, if they last 30 years, more power to them.

I was 28 and with a 41 year old. His skin creeped me out.


----------



## NextTimeAround (Dec 15, 2011)

that_girl said:


> Predators are everywhere.
> 
> Oh well. Can't live in fear.
> 
> ...


BJs, giving and receiving, is sex in my book. It would constitute cheating in the relationships that I'm in.


----------



## warlock07 (Oct 28, 2011)

I think I've seen too many cases when a younger girl marries an older guy(say late teens and late 30's). By the time the guy reaches late 40's the girl is at her sexual peak. Commence low libido , high libido problems. And the social networking has made it more easier for cheaters in such situations...


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

NextTimeAround said:


> BJs, giving and receiving, is sex in my book. It would constitute cheating in the relationships that I'm in.


I was 17. no relationship.  Didn't mean for you to take it that I was cheating on someone. Just sayin that 17 year olds aren't always innocent children.


----------



## working_together (Oct 16, 2011)

that_girl said:


> Well, if they last 30 years, more power to them.
> 
> I was 28 and with a 41 year old. His skin creeped me out.


You have skin issues that_girl :lol:


----------



## warlock07 (Oct 28, 2011)

that_girl said:


> Predators are everywhere.
> 
> Oh well. Can't live in fear.
> 
> ...


You did live a colorful life for sure ;P

The bad part is that he was grooming her. They made it open when she was 18.


----------



## working_together (Oct 16, 2011)

I didn't even know what a b/j was when I was 16/17, I was a very late bloomer....:lol:


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

warlock07 said:


> You did live a colorful life for sure ;P
> 
> The bad part is that he was grooming her. They made it open when she was 18.


Well, it is what it is. I'm not shocked and I'm not condoning it. But I can't worry about it. Not my problem.

We can say a ton of things about how we think it went down. We'll never know. I had a friend in HS who tried to seduce a teacher. it almost worked. She was almost 17. hardly innocent, but was a good kid (straight As, etc). 

Yea, the skin creeped me out. It was thin and papery....eeesh!


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

working_together said:


> I didn't even know what a b/j was when I was 16/17, I was a very late bloomer....:lol:


I had my first kiss at almost 17. Discovered what a bj was from a friend. Loved it. lol. I was a late bloomer too, but hit the ground runnin. Although, intercourse wasn't until 21. But I didn't even get my period until just before my 16th birthday.


----------



## warlock07 (Oct 28, 2011)

Ladies' Lounge?


----------



## In_The_Wind (Feb 17, 2012)

Most states have a law about educator student relationships even though he has quit his current job I would
Find it hard to believe that he didn't do anything with her before he quit
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

As a teacher, I can say he completely gives us a bad name. Just like the other guy in my district who was feeding children sperm covered cookies. Oh yea. Good stuff. 23 years of abusing children and NOTHING was done.

I'm more upset about that than this story. Those kids were ages 7-10...eating his semen. He took pictures. What a guy.

Barf.


----------



## Lionelhutz (Feb 2, 2012)

My high school had a few teacher student relationships. From the weird and nasty...like my friend who at the age of 15 began to periodically have sex with our drug addicted 30 year old female english teacher until at the age of 16 when he was the mature one and told her she needed to get help. She got fired but even though the relationship was widely known about the students, it never seemed to come attention to anyone in authority.

to another relationship that ended of a life long marriage that is still going more than 20 years later

It takes all kinds.


----------



## Halien (Feb 20, 2011)

Shaggy said:


> So where are the church groups to hound this guy and shark lawyers when you need them?
> 
> Come on folks you can see real evil in this guy - so go after him.


It's America and the daughter is 18, so I think that the tragedy of this is that everyone is getting blamed, but nobody is questioning whether the mother was a mother or not. One show that I watched indicated that the mother said that he took on a father role after the girl's own father died years before. I wondered why the mother never did anything to get him out of their life before then. At the very least, the mother was aware that he was a significant person in her daughter's life for several years.


----------



## working_together (Oct 16, 2011)

that_girl said:


> As a teacher, I can say he completely gives us a bad name. Just like the other guy in my district who was feeding children sperm covered cookies. Oh yea. Good stuff. 23 years of abusing children and NOTHING was done.
> 
> I'm more upset about that than this story. Those kids were ages 7-10...eating his semen. He took pictures. What a guy.
> 
> Barf.


That's way over the top. The thing is I don't really see a whole lot of difference between young kids and teens, they're both vulnerable. Yeah, there's the odd very mature 18 year old, but not the norm....or am I really out of the loop?


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

Yea, as a mom, I wouldn't let some older guy come play "father role" for my kid. Sorry.

I don't trust many men. Especially older men who want to hang out with him daughter. Weird.


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

working_together said:


> That's way over the top. The thing is I don't really see a whole lot of difference between young kids and teens, they're both vulnerable. Yeah, there's the odd very mature 18 year old, but not the norm....or am I really out of the loop?


But she's legal. 7-10 years old isn't legal. Not even close.

Even at 17, I don't really think it's a big deal. She may not be mature, or legal, which would cause issues, but...I know 40 year olds who aren't mature.

I dunno...just not a big deal to me.

As a mom I'd be pissed and worried, but...nothing much can be done now.


----------



## isla~mama (Feb 1, 2012)

I must be jaded because I don't see this as so outrageous. In some states you only have to be 16 to be married. 

When I had my 5 month old, my hospital roommate was 18 and on her second kid. So it's not like girls this age aren't capable of having consensual sex.

Wasn't Charlie Chaplin's most enduring marriage to a woman 36 years younger than him? They had 8 children together.


----------



## Goldmember357 (Jan 31, 2012)

what does she seem in him she is very pretty girl i will say both are sick in the head more than likely especially him for cheating. However this happened not to long ago not to far from where i live a older teacher was going to leave his wife for his student only she was 17 not 18 yet and thus that got her and mostly him in trouble.


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

Yea, I just don't think it's a big deal. I mean, in their life, it's a big deal-- the cheating, his family, the betrayal, etc.

But she's 18 and choosing to be with him.

Hardly the same at the children who are molested by teachers and they don't CHOOSE it.


----------



## Shaggy (Jul 17, 2011)

isla~mama said:


> I must be jaded because I don't see this as so outrageous. In some states you only have to be 16 to be married.
> 
> When I had my 5 month old, my hospital roommate was 18 and on her second kid. So it's not like girls this age aren't capable of having consensual sex.
> 
> Wasn't Charlie Chaplin's most enduring marriage to a woman 36 years younger than him? They had 8 children together.


I think it's more of him having been her teacher, and him ditching his family. come on - work out the math here.


----------



## warlock07 (Oct 28, 2011)

I think my problem with this he is her teacher. Not some random older guy. His position of power definitely helped. 

2) He was actively cheating with her when she was underage. (text messages, hotels etc) They only came out after she was 18.

3) he dumped his family to be with a 18 year old.


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

Oh, no doubt he's a piece of crap. I feel sorry for his wife and children.

The girl is naive and just 18. She'll learn...or not. 

My friend was 15 when she met her husband. He was 35. she worked at a coffee house and he was a regular customer. She told me after meeting him that she was going to marry him. It was DRAMA. Her parents flipped, kept her inside, wouldn't let her leave the house. Nothing happened between them besides talking at her work, so they couldn't call the cops.

Then things seemed to die down...she was allowed to come out again (about 17 at this point) and things were good.

She turned 18 and started dating him.

They got married when she was 21. He was 41. They've been happily married for 15 years. Granted, he didn't leave a wife a kids, but...it's their life.


----------



## working_together (Oct 16, 2011)

Under "normal" circumstances, like meeting at a "coffe house" (as long as over 18), I still find it creapy, but not much you can do. What could they have in common really? ok, sex, yes, but that fizzles out after a while. 

It's really the authority thing that bothers me. People who abuse their authority piss me off. Kids put a lot of trust in teachers, some (no so much now a days) warship their teachers and really take everything they say as the "word". It reminds me of priests abusing boys, this has been a topic in my area forever, I live in a French province. There's been court cases etc. Yes, they were boys, not 18, but they had trust in these priests.


----------



## warlock07 (Oct 28, 2011)

Add to the fact that this kid was fatherless since 6 or 7


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

The mom let him come around too...to fill the father gap.

Dude.


----------



## warlock07 (Oct 28, 2011)

I think people mature a lot between 17 - to mid twenties. Your mileage may vary but personally I would like to think that marriage shouldn't be on the charts until 24, 25 if you are dating a guy 20 years older than you. And it is not fair to the younger partner either in the long term if the age difference is that big.


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

Oh I agree.

I also don't think people should be considered adults until 21. But that's just me.

However, she is an adult now...so...whatever.


----------



## warlock07 (Oct 28, 2011)

There was a thread earlier in the Sex in Marriage section about women with older SO's. I think I noticed some of the same posters complaining about their SO's lower libido in other threads. How much age difference correlates to lower sex marriages, I don't know.


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

Ever wonder if this couple is doing it for attention?

I mean, who goes on the TV to talk about this nonsense. sickening. 

I wouldn't put it past people these days.


----------



## Anubis (Jul 12, 2011)

that_girl said:


> Ever wonder if this couple is doing it for attention?
> 
> I mean, who goes on the TV to talk about this nonsense. sickening.
> 
> I wouldn't put it past people these days.


That's the part that baffles me (the rest I can understand why - he's an idiot, much less than 41 years mature). You would think that anyone would know that going public like that is painting a giant target on your face for the rest of your life. (regardless of the success or failure of the relationship).

After I split from my ex- (I would say got divorced, but that took a while to get finalized, and we were living in separate states well before that), I got interest from a lot of women, including a couple that were almost the same age difference younger than I. I passed on them - paused for a second to admire the taut youthful bods sure - but never started down the path to making something happen, because it was sooo quickly apparent in each specific instance that we were in completely different chapters of our lives. I have to suspect this guy is in a fog, because I don't see how it could work to last even if they both are sincerely committed. The children issue alone to start with. She'll want kids of her own soon enough , say a couple between now and 25. That'd make him 67 when littlest one graduates high school (I'll be 55 when that happens for me, dreading it and wish I had started 10 years sooner, but that's another story). I suppose that would be karma kicking him in the posterior.

I suppose I should note that my fiance is a dozen years younger than I, and I can list dozens of reasons why we make sense together, but generally speaking, the further younger I could go, the more and more unlikely it is I could find that level of relationship compatibility. Just the way it is.


----------



## the guy (Aug 3, 2010)

warlock, what does this POS and broken girl have to do with you? Judging them won't change the world. Screw them and the pubplicity. Were was the media when my wife was screwing around? LOL


----------

